# Types of shampoo



## parapluie

Although we shouldn't wash our dogs all the time (as they may develop dandruff and dry skin) sometimes we have to! 

What brand or type of shampoo do you use on your cockapoo when he or she needs a bath?


----------



## kendal

sometimes i just use human shampoo if i dont have any dog shampoo in. their is a whole range for ifferent tipes of coat, skin conditions, flees, etc just shop around till you find one you like. 

i have a black dog shampoo for inca and a white for the other three but will need some more as i got this lot last year at crufts. so running very low. idealy i want to get a good dirty dog shampoo a good white good black and a good conditoner. its just the exspence of the amount i need and the postege, as half the time its more exspencive in the long run getting lots of littl bottles but its exspensive in one go to het the bottle the groomers use for the amount of dogs they bath in a day.


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> sometimes i just use human shampoo if i dont have any dog shampoo in. their is a whole range for ifferent tipes of coat, skin conditions, flees, etc just shop around till you find one you like.
> 
> i have a black dog shampoo for inca and a white for the other three but will need some more as i got this lot last year at crufts. so running very low. idealy i want to get a good dirty dog shampoo a good white good black and a good conditoner. its just the exspence of the amount i need and the postege, as half the time its more exspencive in the long run getting lots of littl bottles but its exspensive in one go to het the bottle the groomers use for the amount of dogs they bath in a day.


Can you recommend a good conditioner? I've only used shampoo on Flo so far and the fur on her back feels quite dry and frizzy sometimes, especially after brushing.


----------



## kendal

sometimes thats just them, both Echo and Gypsy have a slightly corser strip on their back, more Gypsy now, it is also a darker colour on Gypsy. 

lol i dont have a grooimg conditioner at the moment still using humas shampoo. but in the next couple of month im planning to buy one my groomer used, cant remember the name will need to do a search, its just funds at the moment, just after chrismass and i work at a kennle which is seasinal, we wont pick up till feb as the valintines day gets closer. 

so only buy thing that a reely need or want and can aford without leaving myself skint. as we still have Delta to get spayed and Joey(cat) to nuter. grr everything vomes at once lol. 

anyway back to the pount, just google product or look on petshop websites and see whats on offer.


----------



## parapluie

I haven't given Rufus his first bath yet. I wonder if he will take to it or not haha. Any suggestions for getting them used to water and behaving well in the bath?
Do your cockapoos like getting baths?


----------



## gsmit

I recently just purchased a new shampoo (John Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo). It is supposed to help with dry, itchy skin. So far, it seems to have helped Maisey. She has really lessened the itchiness.

I have also heard that oatmeal shampoos are supposed to help with dry skin.


----------



## mkilla

We were told use johnson & johnson baby shampoo with conditioner, seems to work good and doesnt dry skin out.


----------



## j maree

mkilla said:


> We were told use johnson & johnson baby shampoo with conditioner, seems to work good and doesnt dry skin out.


That would be cheaper than dog shampoo. Who told you to use that?? Vet, breeder or other ? On my Pit I use anything, dog shampoo or my shampoo. But Chloe has a little more sensitive skin. I like the idea of baby shampoo, I'm always afraid of getting soap in her eyes. Does anyone put cotton balls in the ears to keep the water out ? Chloe shakes them out!!!

Oh, hey !! Pittsburg, PA........Hello...From Reading


----------



## parapluie

Haha cottonballs! I haven't heard of that. Good idea since they have ears more likely to get infections. Would like to see that


----------



## kendal

j maree said:


> That would be cheaper than dog shampoo. Who told you to use that?? Vet, breeder or other ? On my Pit I use anything, dog shampoo or my shampoo. But Chloe has a little more sensitive skin. I like the idea of baby shampoo, I'm always afraid of getting soap in her eyes. Does anyone put cotton balls in the ears to keep the water out ? Chloe shakes them out!!!
> 
> Oh, hey !! Pittsburg, PA........Hello...From Reading


the company that make johnston baby products make dog shampoo.


----------



## j maree

OK Kendal, hum will look into that. Know anything about the cotton balls??


----------



## kendal

j maree said:


> OK Kendal, hum will look into that. Know anything about the cotton balls??


lol dont exactly know what your ona about lol but i use bits of cotten balls the clean their ears, i doknow that if we get a dog in with bad ears we use cotton balls abit like earplugs to stopp water getting in. 


is that waht you were asking about ?


----------



## lady amanda

I use top paws puppy shampoo, not sure if it is a world wide brand or not, it seems to later nicely. she has had 2 baths, the first...she was a little stinky, the second...she decided to roll ontop of a dead mouse that she brought inside!!! HOW WONDERFUL!!!! so I had a little freak and took her to the bath....she doesn't hate the bath....she hates to be rinsed...I finally got in with her and turned on the shower to rinse her becasue she really hated it, but was fine if she was in my arms, so needless to say, my clothes were soaked...next bath, it's bathing suit time! lol


----------



## j maree

kendal said:


> lol dont exactly know what your ona about lol but i use bits of cotten balls the clean their ears, i doknow that if we get a dog in with bad ears we use cotton balls abit like earplugs to stopp water getting in.
> 
> 
> is that waht you were asking about ?


Yes, Kendal that is what i'm talking about. They say cockers are good for ear infections so to prevent them use cottonballs to keep water out of their ears. You know everything I think. So anyway try and keep those things in a dogs ears when they are shaking!!! Flying cottonballs.whew duck and look out.


----------



## kendal

if you use a big enought bit and wedge it in it should stay in, it will get a little bit wet which will help keep it in. never had to do it with my lot.


----------



## wilfiboy

I think they do a no tears Johnson baby shampoo. Wilfs always been fine, he just stands there... Mabel however is happy to stand in the water but is like wriggling cat when you properly get her wet, shes not happy at all. Have used different shampoos I just stand there smelling them all... looking like Im getting a fix .. I just buy the one that smells the nicest . A neighbour has an Afgan and she uses Pantene shampoo and conditioner its coat is lovely x


----------



## parapluie

lady amanda said:


> I use top paws puppy shampoo, not sure if it is a world wide brand or not, it seems to later nicely. she has had 2 baths, the first...she was a little stinky, the second...she decided to roll ontop of a dead mouse that she brought inside!!! HOW WONDERFUL!!!! so I had a little freak and took her to the bath....she doesn't hate the bath....she hates to be rinsed...I finally got in with her and turned on the shower to rinse her becasue she really hated it, but was fine if she was in my arms, so needless to say, my clothes were soaked...next bath, it's bathing suit time! lol


ahahah how nice of her to give you a present!


----------



## wilfiboy

Lia love your signiture x
Lady Amanda ..Wilf is always rolling in "dead" things, great idea getting in the bath lol but think i would be a bit stuck when it came to getting us dry x


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> Lia love your signiture x


thank you thank you! I had to be a copycat, such a fun idea. Plus, I'm always asking people how old their pups are so this is an easy way


----------



## wilfiboy

Maybe I could just write it on the bottom of mine and update it every day ... off to work it out lol x






Wilf 3 years 4 months 1 week and 4 days
Mabel 4 months and 4 days


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> Maybe I could just write it on the bottom of mine and update it every day ... off to work it out lol x


we're all on here every day, it wouldn't be hard  ahahah
remarkable how people spend their time


----------



## lady amanda

parapluie said:


> ahahah how nice of her to give you a present!


HAHAHA yes so wonderful!!!


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> Lia love your signiture x
> Lady Amanda ..Wilf is always rolling in "dead" things, great idea getting in the bath lol but think i would be a bit stuck when it came to getting us dry x


lol so I have more dead things to look forward too...fantastic! lol.
Getting dry will be a problem.  I guess lady will just have to get used to it


----------



## caradunne

I did an Internet search for a sensitive skin shampoo for dogs and found 'scruffychops'. The shampoo smells lovely (rhubarb and custard) but leaves the fur very soft.


----------



## parapluie

caradunne said:


> I did an Internet search for a sensitive skin shampoo for dogs and found 'scruffychops'. The shampoo smells lovely (rhubarb and custard) but leaves the fur very soft.


That does sound lovely


----------



## mkilla

j maree said:


> That would be cheaper than dog shampoo. Who told you to use that?? Vet, breeder or other ? On my Pit I use anything, dog shampoo or my shampoo. But Chloe has a little more sensitive skin. I like the idea of baby shampoo, I'm always afraid of getting soap in her eyes. Does anyone put cotton balls in the ears to keep the water out ? Chloe shakes them out!!!
> 
> Oh, hey !! Pittsburg, PA........Hello...From Reading


The breeder recommended it to us, its the blue bottle from johnson&johnson, no tears w/conditioner. Seems to work great, nice smell and ofcourse no tears! lol


Good luck with what you choose! and GO STEELERS!!!


----------



## j maree

Oh....Yessssssssssss!!!! go steelers!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Go Steelers .... thats what I always say lol x


----------



## j maree

wilfiboy said:


> Go Steelers .... thats what I always say lol x


You're funny Karen!! LOL LOL:laugh:


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> Go Steelers .... thats what I always say lol x


Suck up 
Go cheeseheads!


----------



## j maree

parapluie said:


> Suck up
> Go cheeseheads!


LOL :twothumbs: I mean the "Go Cheeseheads" part.


----------



## parapluie

j maree said:


> LOL :twothumbs:


Hahaha I am honestly just hoping for an exciting game. I'm from MA but I went to college in WI so i'm kind of a packers fan by default (when the patriots aren't playing). I don't really care that much, just causing trouble


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh dear .. thought you were all just supporting your local teams.. sorry just realised its superbowl !!! Cheeseheads or steelers ( could even be the same side !! ) hope its a great game enjoy x


----------



## parapluie

Haha no way we'd expect you to know all the way on the other side of the pond, karen!


----------



## wilfiboy

I'm supporting The Black Eyed Peas lol x


----------



## embee

OK - I'm struggling to make sense of this thread. Don't know what a steeler or a cheesehead is but I've heard of the Black Eyed Peas so I'm going for Led Zep


----------



## wilfiboy

I thought because they were both from U.S they were just mentioning their local teams then the penny/dime dropped .. its the Super Bowl tonight and thats what they were refering to .. well I dont know the steelers or the cheesie wotsits either but I know that the blackeyed peas are playing at half time lol x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> I thought because they were both from U.S they were just mentioning their local teams then the penny/dime dropped .. its the Super Bowl tonight and thats what they were refering to .. well I dont know the steelers or the cheesie wotsits either but I know that the blackeyed peas are playing at half time lol x


Ohh I see. So my Led Zep post is bit left field then... ha ha . I'll retire from this thread gracefully and leave the 'Types of Shampoo' topic to sporty types. Soooo funny how the thread topics drift  Anyone visiting the forum must think we are all bonkers...


----------



## wilfiboy

lol lol ... I was thinking that .... because we're worth it lol x


----------



## parapluie

ahaha we ARE bonkers! But that's why I love this place.
sorry for getting so off track ladies!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Who won ... was in bed watching Christina singing and saw the kick off .. then night night Steelers and Packers ( which side are the cheese heads ?) x


----------



## lady amanda

The Green bay packers won, they are the cheese heads.


----------



## lady amanda

REVIEW ON PUPPY SHAMPOO...
I was told that we should only use dog shampoo on dogs because of the PH balance blah blah, i am sure it is a bunch of you know what....but needless to say...I had bought one and hated the smell....I just gave Lady a bath last night and we used the puppy shampoo from KONG...it comes in a KONG shaped bottle too...and it was FANTASTIC!!! my dog smells amazing! and it cleaned her really nicely and rinsed out great too...I will post a pic of her sad and pathetic soaking wet face soon! LOL


----------



## parapluie

lady amanda said:


> REVIEW ON PUPPY SHAMPOO...
> I was told that we should only use dog shampoo on dogs because of the PH balance blah blah, i am sure it is a bunch of you know what....but needless to say...I had bought one and hated the smell....I just gave Lady a bath last night and we used the puppy shampoo from KONG...it comes in a KONG shaped bottle too...and it was FANTASTIC!!! my dog smells amazing! and it cleaned her really nicely and rinsed out great too...I will post a pic of her sad and pathetic soaking wet face soon! LOL


ooo good to know. I have been looking for a good one for Rufus... I don't think we can last much longer without a bath...


----------



## lady amanda

AND...Lady didn't squirm so much this time! she seemed to enjoy it more!!! I didn't end up in the shower....or as wet  I actually put it a little warmer too...she was more interested in it this time....even when I missed and put a pail of water right over her face becuase she moved she didn't seem to mind....she is quite hillarious looking wet.


----------



## embee

lady amanda said:


> AND...Lady didn't squirm so much this time! she seemed to enjoy it more!!! I didn't end up in the shower....or as wet  I actually put it a little warmer too...she was more interested in it this time....even when I missed and put a pail of water right over her face becuase she moved she didn't seem to mind....she is quite hillarious looking wet.


They look so funny when wet and so skinny when you are used to all their fluffy fur


----------



## parapluie

embee said:


> They look so funny when wet and so skinny when you are used to all their fluffy fur


Haha I bet. 
Do you guys just towel them off after or what? Do they dry rather quickly?


----------



## Enneirda.

I bath my 'Lo girl at least weekly, more so if she smells of mud or gets in creek water. Her coat can sometimes be a little dry -I blame this on a skin problem (allergies) she has- but over all it's in great condition.

If she gets really muddy or stinky, I get out the dawn dish soap, nothing strips filth off of a coat better. Else I use mane and tail (smells great!) or a shampoo my sister got and I forgot the name. Conditioner is something cheap from the human area, always coconut scented.... oh how I love that smell.


----------



## weez74

I read this last night and thought to myself that maybe I should buy some shampoo sometime soon. Came down this morning to a very sad Rosie, in her crate, covered from head to toe in, well, I'm sure you've all been there!

So, I can report that, out of desperation, a tiny squirt of Waitress eucalyptus and mint washing up liquid (i like my washing up to smell good!) In the kitchen sink with Rosie, did the job, but she is now a real ball of fluff!

Wish I'd had a camera. She looked so funny in the sink, like a drowned rat! Almost made up for having to clean loo off everywhere at half five in the morning!

Vets today, will ask for some shampoo!


----------



## lady amanda

Lady was having a dry coat issue too, now since her bath she is even softer than before...which is hard to do...that is the first comment she gets when people touch her.."oh my she is so soft" well the wonderful kong shampoo seemed to moisturize and soften that pup up even more!!!


----------



## parapluie

lady amanda said:


> Lady was having a dry coat issue too, now since her bath she is even softer than before...which is hard to do...that is the first comment she gets when people touch her.."oh my she is so soft" well the wonderful kong shampoo seemed to moisturize and soften that pup up even more!!!


I looked up the KONG shampoo... do you use the puppy version?


----------



## lady amanda

Yah, it was the puppy one called something like Truly gentle or something...it is inside a turquoise coloured kong


----------



## wilfiboy

have nt seen that will look out for it cos Im the strange woman in the shop smelling all the bottles lol.When they are wet you wonder whose dog you've got. I find they are quite difficult to dry i towel dry then use a hair drier or else they are wet all day x


----------



## parapluie

With this thread as inspiration (plus he's been really muddy from our long walks) we took Rufus to get his first bath today! It was at a place where you can wash them yourself if you want and they give you all the tools to work with sooo, big tub, brushes, shampoo, ear wipes, towels, blowdryer, etc. and no mess to clean up in your bathroom! Once it warms up it will be easier to give him a little hose down outside but as it is below freezing I would just feel cruel!

I wanted so badly to take pictures but as my hands were all wet that did not work out so well. Poor baby ahahaha he seriously did look like a drowned rat. We used some kind of oatmeal shampoo (didn't get the name) but it smelled great. He hated the blowdryer (looked like a vacuum cleaner but blew out not in) but he dealt with it enough to get almost dry. He is so soft now! He'd better get used to it because now that I've seen/smelled/felt him clean there is no going back!


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> have nt seen that will look out for it cos Im the strange woman in the shop smelling all the bottles lol.When they are wet you wonder whose dog you've got. I find they are quite difficult to dry i towel dry then use a hair drier or else they are wet all day x


HAHAH that's what I was doing in the store....the one I had bought first smelt gross...which was the main reason for trying something new....I tried to use the blow dryer on Lady....however she was not happy about that at all. I ended up just with a good towel dry and let the air do the rest


----------



## connie

I use oatmeal shampoo on Milo so he doesn't itch, and Johnson baby shampoo for his face because I'm afraid of getting it in his eyes. He always seems to have a dirty face though! And yes I put cotton balls in his ears to prevent him from getting infections because his vet suggested it. He had a very bad ear infection when I first brought him home...and has not had another one since that. I get him professionally groomed every 2 months and have asked them to use oatmeal shampoo and not apply any smell good products on him, and usually only bath him once between groomings. How often do you think they should be bathed?


----------



## lady amanda

at most we would do once a month...which is what our vet told us...but we have only done it when she needed it.


----------



## lhkim85

I used to use Kiehl's shampoo and conditioner for dogs, but I found out that they are part of the L'Oreal company, which tests on animals. It's everyone's own personal decision of course, but it seems extra wrong to use a product on my doggy made by a company that tests on animals. Anyway, I've switched to Jean Paul Pet (according to the label it's tested on humans first) shampoo and conditioner and they seem to be working great! I'm using the oatmeal ones, but they also have Tearless, Super Bright (for brighter whites and blacks), and a few others, as well as ear wipes, mouth wipes, waterless shampoos, and other stuff.

I give him a bath about once every two weeks and when I do the water rinses gray!


----------

